# Whats the best bang for the buck on a $100 budget?



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking for an inexpensive light bar for my truck. Whats the best bang for the buck? Have $100 to spend on one. I don't plow with the truck, its for when its pulling the trailer and parked. What would you buy?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

rm25x;821064 said:


> Looking for an inexpensive light bar for my truck. Whats the best bang for the buck? Have $100 to spend on one. I don't plow with the truck, its for when its pulling the trailer and parked. What would you buy?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


since your not plowing with the truck,why not concentrate on making the trailer visible. put 3M reflective tape on it, upgrade to LED's, and place a cheap single strobe on the up higher on the rear "driver" side.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=95974
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=plow+light
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97562
http://www.jcwhitney.com/MINI_AUXIL...;0;0;0;100001;ProductName;0;0;0;N;2003487;0;0


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Why even waste the money on a light period. When your parked just put your 4-ways on. If I was on a quad I would want people to notice me instead of a truck with a flashing light with nobody in it. Not being a jerk but I wouldn't bother.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a cheap one for now for $15 at harbor freight. Not sure if you have one where you are.


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

This is what I got and I got it here.

Steve


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

check this light bar out

http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=61


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Brian Young;821122 said:


> Why even waste the money on a light period. When your parked just put your 4-ways on. If I was on a quad I would want people to notice me instead of a truck with a flashing light with nobody in it. Not being a jerk but I wouldn't bother.


Brian, he probably doesn't want to come back to his truck and find a car parked in it, hence the light.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Right. I will also use it for lawn care next season when I am parked on the side of a busy road as well.

I have added extra marker lamps and reflective tape to the trailer. 

I have also added flashing lights on the ATV as well. 

I have one of the harbor freight lights, paid $7.99 on sale and I still think I overpaid for it... Not very bright.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

grf_1000;821440 said:


> check this light bar out
> 
> http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=61


Wow that looks like a good deal, think I am going to have to give that one a shot. Thanks!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

rm25x;822028 said:


> Wow that looks like a good deal, think I am going to have to give that one a shot. Thanks!


no problem,, thats what forums are for


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

speed tech is a good company to get lights from not to much $ and there when you need help i got my lights from them


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

look into a STAR double rotator bar should be around 100 bucks ... great little bar I got one on my 250


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got around 5 STAR double rotator's. Specifically 'aerostar.' They are made in Avon, NY. I just bought a mini star bar, strobe bar, 20 flash patterns for my loader. Check them out, www.star1889.com *The Aerostar's have 2 gear ratio's. 80, and 160. I've got mostly 160 RPM ratio's in mine, if it comes with an 80, you can buy the 160 gear.* Can get a video if needed.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got my Raven (from SpeedTechLights.com) today...works like a charm, and actually bright as heII during the day for what its worth. $87.00 out the door. Its even bigger than I thought it would be, and the magnet mounts are very strong, plugs right into cig lighter with an on/off switch.

I'm happy about it for now. We'll see how long it lasts. 
I'm very weary about leaving on the truck the whole time, dont know how well it would hold up against all the weather and cold temps.

Heres the link:

http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=61


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it. I've gotta put one on a truck. I really like the speed tech. Also the strobes that star has but are they pricey?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a Code3 Stilleto and Code3 dash light. Can't think of the names right now. But they are for the same purpose as you are using yours for. I'll also be putting some LIN or TIR lights on the back of my trailer for the summer. But thats not for a while yet.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

rm25x;822028 said:


> Wow that looks like a good deal, think I am going to have to give that one a shot. Thanks!


What Light are you referring to? The link goes to the main page.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i just bought 2 more of the speedtech mini's. cant beat them for the price. the magnets are super strong. i ordered them monday and were dropped of to me today.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

BRENTMAN;889453 said:


> I just got my Raven (from SpeedTechLights.com) today...works like a charm, and actually bright as heII during the day for what its worth. $87.00 out the door. Its even bigger than I thought it would be, and the magnet mounts are very strong, plugs right into cig lighter with an on/off switch.
> 
> I'm happy about it for now. We'll see how long it lasts.
> I'm very weary about leaving on the truck the whole time, dont know how well it would hold up against all the weather and cold temps.
> ...


The Raven has flew the coop.:realmad:

This link worked last week but no longer does. They don't even have the halogen rotator on their website at all. I emailed them to ask if they stopped offering the Raven. This is the response I received today:

We appreciate your interest in our products and hope that we can provide you with all the information you are requesting. We do apologize but yes the Raven has been discontinued for remodel that is to be out in about 6mo.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Snowzilla;901258 said:


> The Raven has flew the coop.:realmad:
> 
> This link worked last week but no longer does. They don't even have the halogen rotator on their website at all. I emailed them to ask if they stopped offering the Raven. This is the response I received today:
> 
> We appreciate your interest in our products and hope that we can provide you with all the information you are requesting. We do apologize but yes the Raven has been discontinued for remodel that is to be out in about 6mo.


i must have bought the last 2 lol


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

speedtech is the way to go....saw them at the baltimore fire convention...cool guys i have many lights from them....very bright...and very lightweight...also no prob leaving them on without the vehicle running...they use little power.


----------

